# seadek reel pads or carpet



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Regarding, reel protection in "rod boxes"

Did you go w/ reel pads or a fully lined carpeted rod box?

Why?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My skiff came without any carpet, just shiny gelcoat. Going to be adding reel pads but that's it. Kind of prefer the gelcoat look.
If your boat already has old carpet that needs to be replaced I would just stick with replacing the carpet. Getting the old glue off would be a nightmare. Not a huge fan of seadeck for the entire space.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It tends to peel up over time on surfaces with a radius.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Amazon and grabbed some reel covers for each reel. I believe they ranged from $10-20 a piece depending on brand, spin, fly, etc.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I replaced my carpet with SeaDeck 3 years ago and it still looks brand new. It hasn't lifted anywhere including curves. I did have it done professionally at Castaway Customs. They did an amazing job.
I always hated how my carpet collected dust/debris from trailering.
I will never go back to carpet.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Are you asking about under the gunnels or an actual enclosed rod box like some skiffs/flats boats have?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

under gunnels


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My ride came with Sea-dek under the gunnels. I like it a lot. It pads the reels very well, looks good, and it matches the Sea-dek on the casting & poling platforms as well as my helm pad. Since the boat was scanned by Castaway customs, if I ever need it replaced, all I have to do is call the local rep and she can have it done in no time.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I installed SeaDek under the gunnels on my old Whipray and it held up fine. Have the brushed Seadek on my current skiff and it is holding up fine too. I would do either a full Seadek panel or reel pads only - skip the carpet.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine has seadek the full length of rod storage. If I had to do it all over again, I would just do reel pads. The only good thing is it kills any glare hitting that flat surface.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ripped my under gunnel carpet out and about 3 pounds of sand and replaced with SBT foam sheet and love it. I stagger my rods under there so there would be several pads so may as well go the full monty.


----------

